# Directly posting videos to MT



## MA-Caver (May 7, 2007)

Ok someone has to take me by the hand and explain how to (step by simple step) post a video directly to MT instead of using a link. I'd really like to know... danke'


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2007)

Does this help: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36515 ?

If not what type are you trying to embed?


----------

